# CS account inactive?



## Seonaid (Jul 29, 2010)

I got the Paypal renewal notice in my email a few days ago, but my CS Account is still marked inactive. Is there some way to check on that? Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 29, 2010)

What paypal address should I be looking up?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 29, 2010)

Um, if you mean the email address the notification was sent to, it's [snip] at gmail. If not, I have no idea.  Thanks!


Edit: Thanks!


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 6, 2010)

Could someone tell me why my account just went inactive?  The payment processed in June just fine, but July's hasn't posted yet.

Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 6, 2010)

Has PayPal made the payment?

I wonder if it was linked to the day we were offline due to our exploding power supply.  What day was it supposed to take place?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Aug 9, 2010)

I can see that my Paypal payment of July 24,  cleared on August 3 as well.

Notwithstanding,  my community supporter subscription is also now listed as inactive.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Aug 10, 2010)

Bumping this. Not sure if Morrus is in the USA and away from the forums, but that does not change the fact that my CS Status is still wrong. If someone could fix this, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll check that when I get home, Steel Wind (no, not in the US!)

WampusCat43, I'll need that extra bit of information in order to check into yours.  Did PayPal actually make the payment or not?


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm in a similar situation. My paypal payment processed on August 3rd but my community support account is inactive. Morrus, let me know if you need my paypal email and I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Trouvere (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, me too.  It seems August 3rd is the common link.  Already PM'd.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, it's clearly linked to our power supply explosion - I guess the boards didn't process the subscriptions while the server was off!

I've fixed those above (except WampusCat, because I'm not clear on his situation).


----------

